# Key Post: Car insurance on the net



## Marion (1 Feb 2003)

Are there any good sites that will give quotes via the net and save me time on all those needless questions and it would be a good idea to have a "STICKY POST" for all those common questions on car insurance.

noah

_All capitals title changed to mixed case by ClubMan._


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (1 Feb 2003)

*Re: CAR INSURANCE ON THE NET*

www.123.ie


Be warned, if you only get quotes from two, you may not be getting the best deal.  Grit your teeth and get on the phone also.  You might spend an hour at each renewal but it will be worth it.  

AA Insurance (very large broker), (01) 6179950
Quinn Direct 1850 771850
One Direct 1890 222222
Axa Direct 1850 282820
Premier Direct 1850 505050


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (2 Feb 2003)

*other locations*

Phone your local FBD office , FBD gave me the lowest quote this year and I made a point of getting as many quotes as possible.
, a broker who impressed me even though I didn't go with them in the end.
www.hiberniandirect.ie but you'll probably get a cheaper quote through a broker with Hibernian.

_Edited to create links._


----------



## US (4 Feb 2003)

*Websites for AA and Quinn Direct*

Apply online with the AA at:
[broken link removed]

Note that the AA are very restrictive in terms of whom they choose to cover.


Quinn Direct might be a better option if you've had problems with other brokers:


----------



## Eldrick (8 Sep 2003)

*car insurance*

last month i rang Quinn-Life for car insurance quote. after giving some details I was informed that computer had selected me for a form filled application by post. was told that form would be posted out. one week later no form. phoned again and advised that another form on its way. another week later still no form. phoned again asked to speak to manager, told not available but someone would ring back and yes another form will be sent to you. now 7 sept nobody called and guess what?? no form either.
I guess quinn are either not  interested in car insurance or they are not very efficient


----------



## Buddha (3 Apr 2006)

I used www.bestquote.ie this year


----------



## Andy R. (26 Feb 2008)

Try www.paylessdirect.ie Looks interesting


----------

